# Musiktitel gesucht.



## Leckrer (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

vllt. kommt mein Filmmaterial etwas komisch 
Mittwoch: Der Weg des Granits - Galileo - Video

Kennt jemand die Musik die ab 18 min 17 sek läuft...Die lässt mich einfach nicht mehr los 

geht dann so bis 18 min 30 und länger.

Danke


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hörs nicht genau, aber es klingt nach Klangkarussell - Sonnentanz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2013)

Boaahhh kann man in dem Drecksvideo nichtmal die besch... Werbung überspringen. Puh das ist arg schwer da es ja permanent überquasselt wird.
Stimmt Sonnentanz paßt da ganz gut


----------



## Leckrer (17. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ich hörs nicht genau, aber es klingt nach Klangkarussell - Sonnentanz



Vielen Dank an DerpMonstah... 

Tag gerettet 

Fettes Dankeschön


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Januar 2013)

Büddä Gleich zu Anfang hört man es gut raus^^


----------

